# What can I expect as we start treatment? New here!



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi
This is my first post and I'm still trying to work out what all the abbreviations mean so please bear with me.

I'd like to know what to expect as my DH and I start on fertility treatment.  He was in Forces and was away all the time so couldn't get vas reversal done, although having read this board, I think it would have been unlikely to work anyway.  I had an ectopic, conceived on Clomid in 1993.  I lost my tube and then a year later had to have the ovary removed when adhesions strangulated it.  I had the right ovary and tube checked and all was well there.

So here we are, DH has a week left in the Forces so we have started putting the wheels in motion.  I've seen GP and we've been referred to a Professor TJ Li at Jessops, Sheffield.  I've got a 21 day blood test on 30th March and our first appt with Prof Li is 5th April.

What can we expect to happen?  How long after first appointment does treatment start?  DH will need SSR and then I guess I'll need either IVF or ICSI, that is if my eggs are okay.  I've been told it is in my favour that genetically my family don't go through the menopause until very late (Mum was 59, Nan was 64).  

How does only one ovary affect the chances?

Any advice please?  I'm already getting worried and I'm sure it's because I just don't know what to expect.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Diane
Firstly welcome to Fertility Friends, I am sure you will find lots of support and helpful advice from here 

As for the abbreviations here is a link that might help
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Every clinic works slightly different, as for timings it really depends how busy they are.

They normally do SSR test and bloods for you both.
You need to be tested for HIV and Hep B before you start.
As for your chances with one ovary as long as you have one ovary and that produces follies then you have a chance that things will work 

I hope this helps a little, I am sure others will give you more.

Here is a link for Jessops Sheffield http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87710.0

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Diane,

Hope you are finding the information you need on this site, I've found it is very informative.  You'll probably get more information from the Jessops site as Jo has said all the clinics have their own way of doing things.

Good luck with your treatment anyway, might see you around the site!  

Empty2


----------

